# Bogan Canyon Wood Report 2016



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Small crew ran Bogan Canyon from Mable quarry bridge to Redstone on sunday 6/12/16 in a 13ft raft. We did not have to deal with any strainers. Wood is abundant and ready to move so be heads up. 

We stopped for a minor back injury at the Bogan Flats Campground. As we set up to eat lunch, we were confronted by an ANGRY Campground host. He proceeded to yell at us from his golf cart that we could not eat lunch there without paying the $23 campground fee. His attitude was poor and his manner was ill fitting. We moved back down to the boat and ate there. I reported the incident to the NFS concessionaire supervisor. She is a boater and said that she would have a talk with him. I also found out that non paying people may use the campground facilities for 30 to 60 minutes without paying, but are not allowed to sit at any sites table. We are allowed to pull over and use the bathroom and trash, hangout in the grass or by the river.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Ran again on 6/18. Was wood free. level is dropping fast.


----------

